# ST330T only turning one direction



## Fishingh (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi all, new here, I have a new ST330T blower, it’s great, virtually brand new, picked it up at a local auction from a company that went out of business. The left turn finger pull works perfect in both directions, at all speeds, the right turn is extremely stiff to pull almost to the point it feels like me forcing it will break it. I found one rpm setting today that it worked to turn decently well, but not ideal. What do I look for to fix this?
Thanks
Hayden


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Good that one works correctly. Now compare the two and see what is different. It is going to take a little detective work on your part.


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

Fishingh said:


> Hi all, new here, I have a new ST330T blower, it’s great, virtually brand new, picked it up at a local auction from a company that went out of business. The left turn finger pull works perfect in both directions, at all speeds, the right turn is extremely stiff to pull almost to the point it feels like me forcing it will break it. I found one rpm setting today that it worked to turn decently well, but not ideal. What do I look for to fix this?
> Thanks
> Hayden


I bought a brand new ST330T a few years ago.
I had it for a few seasons. 
It was a real beast of a machine and I liked everything about it except the steering trigger system.
My steering trigger levers were stiff as well and you had to constantly wrestle with the thing. 
My driveway is 330' long and after using the Husqvarna I felt like I had just been through a real workout and my hands were sore from the stiff triggers.

I researched solutions to this and what seems to be a solution is to take the track assembly off each side (it is pretty easy to do actually) to expose the "dogs". The triggers are connected to each dog which is released when you pull on the trigger. These dogs were not apparently lubed too well from the factory so getting some lube on them should make a difference for you.

There is a video on Youtube by a user named Paul Sikkema and he has a video where he services the dogs on a snowblower like yours.

Hope that helps point you in the right direction at least.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

White silicone grease in a spray can IS the awnser!
I spray that stuff on everything that moves or pivots. Repels water/snow great and lasts a long time. So win win. 
I have the 330P 

Sent from my shed


----------

